# installed ragnarok online valkyrie but when i try 2 start error pops up. what to do??



## sdislander619 (Jul 24, 2009)

*yeah i just downloaded the game and installed the patch and after i did all that i clicked on start and an error message pops up. Does anyone know how to deal with this problem because i do not know whats causing it to do that*


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the exact error message?


----------



## whoulolx (Aug 2, 2009)

me too i have this kind of error..when i try to start Ragnarok valkyrie a error box pops out...

here is the link for the screenshot of the error box: http://server.myspace-shack.com/d17/screenshot93971.jpg


----------

